# RNT Calls



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 29, 2009)

Wood vs. Acrylic.

Pro's and con's  of each please gentlemen.  

Are the wood RNT's as good as the acrylic's at least in the sound category.  

Thanks.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 29, 2009)

I can't say about the RNTs never had one but I am partial to wood and my favorite is the OLT 66/77 walnut calls for ducks and geese. I just think they look good and I feel comfortable with them I seem to beable to make them have a lot quieter tone for when the birds are close. I have a Gander Valley goose call in derlin that I use to get real loud on when the geese are a loooooong way out. The duck call I use for distance is a Feather Ferquency (I won this call sometime back) and it's made of aluminum. One really nice thing I like about it is it screws together so I never have to worry about losin half of it


----------



## LipRip'r (Oct 29, 2009)

I've got an acrylic RNT that I love and i've got a boisDarc Short Barrel on the way, so I should be able to give some good feedback in a few days


----------



## volguy (Oct 29, 2009)

*rnt*

the simplest way to describe the difference is acrylic is louder and great in dense cover situations such as timber.  wood is a little more forgiving and better in a field or open water type of hunting.  you can get easy on it with a little less effort than acrylic.  they are both awesome calls and sound great however.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 29, 2009)

Well I could get a Microhen in wood for $65.00 which while is still a good bit of money for me to spend it is somewhat affordable.  Some the other models are $80 in wood.  I just can't put $130 down on an acrylic call at this point in my life.  

But with that said....I'm tired of wasting my time and my money on cheap calls that aren't worth a dang.


----------



## volguy (Oct 29, 2009)

*calls*

well if all you are looking for is a good call, go with the Haydel Red Leg Mallard.  it is $30 and the best call I have ever blown as far as versatility.  my current call on my lanyard i have had since 1994 (i have two others for backups).  Rod Haydel has retuned it twice because i took it a part to clean it in my younger years and didn't learn my lesson and couldn't get it back in tune.  you send Rod $5 and the call, he cleans it, tunes it and sends it back to you like brand new.  

you can get hard on it, soft on it and it always keeps its tune.  it is a double reed call, so a little easier to break in than the single reed call.  RNT calls are great, but unless you call a lot and have been calling a lot for a long time, you may not be very happy with the amount of money you spend to get one.  i have both on my lanyard and the red leg is my go to call.

just a little 2 cents.


----------



## chundafied (Oct 29, 2009)

> I'm tired of wasting my time and my money on cheap calls that aren't worth a dang.



If you can't blow the cheap ones, I doubt you'll be able to run a higher end call (well) either.
The  RNT quackhead are a good line.  The double reed one is very easy to blow.  The J frame is like a poly  original.  THey sound good out the box, and with little tweeking can sound great.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Oct 29, 2009)

*Wooden RNT*

Great for up close and personal, but the wood started to split on mine a few year back never been the same.


----------



## GSURugger (Oct 29, 2009)

volguy said:


> the simplest way to describe the difference is acrylic is louder and great in dense cover situations such as timber.  wood is a little more forgiving and better in a field or open water type of hunting.  you can get easy on it with a little less effort than acrylic.  they are both awesome calls and sound great however.



Call me stupid, but i've always had better luck the opposite way around IE-acrylic for open water, birds are farther off, just tone it down when they work in close.  wood for timber, the birds are allot closer before i start to work (closer before you see them) and the wood wont echo so loudly through the trees.  just my 2Cents


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 29, 2009)

chundafied said:


> If you can't blow the cheap ones, I doubt you'll be able to run a higher end call (well) either.



All I got to grunt is "ticket ticket" and the sky fills with ducks.



volguy said:


> well if all you are looking for is a good call, go with the Haydel Red Leg Mallard.  it is $30 and the best call I have ever blown as far as versatility.  my current call on my lanyard i have had since 1994 (i have two others for backups).  Rod Haydel has retuned it twice because i took it a part to clean it in my younger years and didn't learn my lesson and couldn't get it back in tune.



I have a Haydel Wood Duck call and a DR85 and I like both of them.  I'm talking about Lohmans, Knight and Hale, Primos, etc. that I have bought over the last couple of years.  I'm ready to get a quality made "custom" call.


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Oct 29, 2009)

Even though you're still makin fun of me Matt, here goes.  I have an original in acrylic and cocobola.  They both sound great but the wood call holds moisture a lot easier and tends to "freeze up" sometimes.  JMO.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 29, 2009)

Get Jackie Moon to hook you up @ foiles.he'll be there in a couple of weeks. Who knows, H-Wood Deuce may even make a cameo.


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 29, 2009)

mizzippi jb said:


> Get Jackie Moon to hook you up @ foiles.he'll be there in a couple of weeks. Who knows, H-Wood Deuce may even make a cameo.



Good chance he'll procrastinate and miss the trip though.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 29, 2009)

Timber Cruiser said:


> Even though you're still makin fun of me




I might have gave you a hard time about your GWF association but that's it.

Thanks for the honest opinion.

So Hollywood Uno has the straight meat hookup...................


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm just kidding around.  Think I might have 1 post and 3 replies on GWF.  Just not quite the place for me.  Not trying to hijack your thread but I want an Echo and being unemployed... well.  Not a big fan of double reeds but want a timber call.  Any suggestions?


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 29, 2009)

Timber Cruiser said:


> I'm just kidding around.  Think I might have 1 post and 3 replies on GWF.  Just not quite the place for me.



Cool, the anti-GWF rebellion is growing...........


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 29, 2009)

The site was down earlier and I thought I'd gotten axed over there x2..


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 29, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> The site was down earlier and I thought I'd gotten axed over there x2..


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 30, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> The site was down earlier and I thought I'd gotten axed over there x2..



I'm sure it's wouldn't be your personality has to be the avatar maybe we can find ya a good lookin labkin to use for one 

Now back on track Matt are you trying to find one call that will serve ya better on open water and timber? If this is the case I'll still stick with my wood calls I just believe they are easier to tone down on the volume with but I ain't all that good a caller so I mainly just do single quacks and as they get closer I'll aim my call at the ground in side the blind to try and hold down on echos and not give the birds as easy a chance of pinpointing where the call is coming from.


----------



## LipRip'r (Oct 30, 2009)

volguy said:


> well if all you are looking for is a good call, go with the Haydel Red Leg Mallard.  it is $30 and the best call I have ever blown as far as versatility.  my current call on my lanyard i have had since 1994 (i have two others for backups).  Rod Haydel has retuned it twice because i took it a part to clean it in my younger years and didn't learn my lesson and couldn't get it back in tune.  you send Rod $5 and the call, he cleans it, tunes it and sends it back to you like brand new.
> 
> you can get hard on it, soft on it and it always keeps its tune.  it is a double reed call, so a little easier to break in than the single reed call.  RNT calls are great, but unless you call a lot and have been calling a lot for a long time, you may not be very happy with the amount of money you spend to get one.  i have both on my lanyard and the red leg is my go to call.
> 
> just a little 2 cents.



Agree 100%.  That Redleg quacks as good as any any call I own.  It is always on my lanyard


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Oct 30, 2009)

GSURugger said:


> Call me stupid, but i've always had better luck the opposite way around IE-acrylic for open water, birds are farther off, just tone it down when they work in close.  wood for timber, the birds are allot closer before i start to work (closer before you see them) and the wood wont echo so loudly through the trees.  just my 2Cents



Hit the nail on the head ! Great breif of the difference between the two.


----------



## stuckonquack (Oct 30, 2009)

GSURugger said:


> Call me stupid, but i've always had better luck the opposite way around IE-acrylic for open water, birds are farther off, just tone it down when they work in close.  wood for timber, the birds are allot closer before i start to work (closer before you see them) and the wood wont echo so loudly through the trees.  just my 2Cents



this is what i have always heard too and i was told that the wood when your spit gets in it the call will freeze and sound different and the acrylic will do better in colder conditions


----------



## BigDogDaddy (Oct 30, 2009)

Dont have an acrylic so its impossible for me to give a comparison; but I have a RNT Old Style made from Cocabola that is a very good sounding call. Easy to blow and versatile, but once it gets spit in it and it will freeze up in a sec.


----------



## chundafied (Oct 30, 2009)

All of you guys that call soft in the woods probably don't want to be nearby of somebody that calls louds in the woods.


----------



## stuckonquack (Oct 30, 2009)

chundafied said:


> All of you guys that call soft in the woods probably don't want to be nearby of somebody that calls louds in the woods.



k thanks for your input


----------



## rholton (Oct 30, 2009)

Wood calls have a naturally "duckier" and sweeter sound. They do require more maintenance. The reason they tend to freeze up more is the wood absorbs moisture. If you are going to hunt with a wood call then cocobola is the definite choice in my opinion. B'darc has less natural oil in it thus it is less resistant to moisture. B'darc does have the best sound of the two though.


----------



## trckdrvr (Oct 31, 2009)

GSURugger said:


> Call me stupid, but i've always had better luck the opposite way around IE-acrylic for open water, birds are farther off, just tone it down when they work in close.  wood for timber, the birds are allot closer before i start to work (closer before you see them) and the wood wont echo so loudly through the trees.  just my 2Cents



You'v got it right...i think he is using them backwards.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 2, 2009)

Alright to update....I scored a new RNT Bois d'arc Old Style for way below list price.  Should be here in a few days.  I'm very excited!


----------



## Medicine Man (Nov 2, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Alright to update....I scored a new RNT Bois d'arc Old Style for way below list price.  Should be here in a few days.  I'm very excited!



Sweet..Now learn how to use it. You can throw out deke's, call, and take picture's. You are moving right along..

PS Congrat's on the call..I hear through the grape wine you may have another one SOON..  I spoke with Kirk (name drop) today..


----------



## SteadyHoyt12's (Nov 2, 2009)

*Just a thought*

You can go on alot of other duck hunting forums like callingducks.com and averys outdoor forum and go to the pawn shop on there website and find great deals on calls and even on ebay. Just something i thought i might share with yall felllows. And i like my acrylic calls they dont freeze as easy as the wood ones. I currently have a RNT Short Barrell, Echo Meat Hanger, and just picked up a Hobo Prime Meat in corian and love it.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 3, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> PS Congrat's on the call..I hear through the grape wine you may have another one SOON..  I spoke with Kirk (name drop) today..



I don't have enough money to buy one of Kirk M's calls but if you're buying me an early Christmas present then you rock 

I noticed that Clent had cut down some Olt calls.....I wonder how much he charges for one of those?


----------



## DeweyDuck (Nov 3, 2009)

*Sticking Calls*



stuckonquack said:


> this is what i have always heard too and i was told that the wood when your spit gets in it the call will freeze and sound different and the acrylic will do better in colder conditions



Just spray on some rain guard! It will fix the stick right now! You will have to respray it every couple of weeks if you blow it a lot though. It works wonders on my RNT MVP otherwise known as "rich n stick".


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 3, 2009)

DeweyDuck said:


> Just spray on some rain guard! It will fix the stick right now! You will have to respray it every couple of weeks if you blow it a lot though. It works wonders on my RNT MVP otherwise known as "rich n stick".



Thank you sir for sharing this with us young bucks! 

It is refreshing when one of the experienced hunters on here teach us a little something instead of talking down to us.

Is this the Rain-X spray that you might find at an Auto Parts Shop?


----------



## BigDogDaddy (Nov 3, 2009)

scotch guard works the same way as well


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Nov 3, 2009)

i'll have to try it on some of my Stick N Tones


----------



## DeweyDuck (Nov 3, 2009)

*Rainex*



MustangMAtt30 said:


> Thank you sir for sharing this with us young bucks!
> 
> It is refreshing when one of the experienced hunters on here teach us a little something instead of talking down to us.
> 
> Is this the Rain-X spray that you might find at an Auto Parts Shop?



Yep!


----------



## Jaker (Nov 5, 2009)

In my opinion, If you cant blow a cheap call, you cant blow an expensive one. I would have bought a quackhead j frame, and used that til I got competent with it, then gone for a higher dollar call. RNT are definately awesome calls. Butch made me one when I was 5 or 6 for free, and thats all I have blown ever since. Got a daisy cutter last year, after he listened to me call and recomended that. It took me til just a few months ago to get to where I could use it well. Sometimes the more expensive calls are a lot harder to use but when you get on the x with them they sound sweeeet.


----------

